# I'm Lise: xnxp, california coast inclined, curious, and pleased to meet you all ;)



## PaintMyNocturneBlue (Nov 3, 2009)

Carolyn Elise by birth, Carolyn to my parents, 'Lise to the few I'm close to. I've spent 21 years along the coast of California. Once from "the woods" as my sis calls them, I've moved from desolate pockets of Southern CA (they do exist) to jungles and jumbles of chaos about the bay. I admire contrast, the absence of shoes, tree limb chairs, raindrops on my glasses, architecture, eclectic dress, and possibility. I believe XNXP is as defined as I can manage for now, though I commonly test INTP. So-ooo, Hello!:happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings PaintMyNocturneBlue and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum PaintMyNocturneBlue. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; enjoy your stay. You have two automated messages, so you must be special.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. You're free to not wear shoes all you want while you're here.


----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue (Nov 3, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


Thank you! Is Azrael your name? It's beautiful. My niece is named Avriel. My sisters and I always wished we had been given unique names.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome miss! Im support you, fellow coflanneler :crazy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

PaintMyNocturneBlue said:


> Thank you! Is Azrael your name? It's beautiful. My niece is named Avriel. My sisters and I always wished we had been given unique names.


Gosh, I _wish _it was my real name. But unfortunately I'm left with generic "Brian." :sad:


----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue (Nov 3, 2009)

Sunless said:


> Welcome miss! Im support you, fellow coflanneler :crazy:


Ohhh! the bonds of flannel!
I wore flannel, worn jeans, knee-high rain boots, crazy windblown wavy hair, and my sister's peacoat (I should mention: the arms are too short) when my aunt invited me to a restaurant in San Francisco. Never, ever, have I been so out of place. I didn't expect it to be so formal! My foggy glasses proved useful for once. Apparently, I was quite the spectacle. :tongue:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to PC!

In case you would like to know, you are quite attractive. You should stay and contribute to the overall attractiveness of PC.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Way to not say that to me when I joined Lion.


Welcome, enjoy your stay n' shits, stay classy San Diego.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Way to not say that to me when I joined Lion.
> 
> 
> Welcome, enjoy your stay n' shits, stay classy San Diego.


You don't need to the ego inflation.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Stating the truth is not ego boosting, its admiring what is awesome.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, except it would still bolster your ego no matter what. Besides. I'm the more attractive of us anyway.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I beg to differ.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh really? I think I could find more people on here that find me attractive than you could :tongue:

I feel bad for spamming this poor, attractive, new girls intro thread :laughing:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay another Californian!!! We need moar Cali people!!!! nor cal > so cal though. Sorry.


----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue (Nov 3, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> Yay another Californian!!! We need moar Cali people!!!! nor cal > so cal though. Sorry.


Yay!! Happy people!! :laughing:

California: I wish I agreed.:sad: People from my old home down south were much, much nicer than they have been here. In the one month I've lived about the bay, I've had a book and my comfiest converse shoes stolen. The book was taken when I set it down on a table to get my tea. The shoes are an especially sore subject. I left them out to dry after having been caught in a rain. Background: I drew on them, they're discolored, the heels are worn, the laces are fraying- I love them! I consider myself a peaceful girl, but in that moment could have been extre-eeeemely dangerous to the perpetrator! :tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

PaintMyNocturneBlue said:


> Carolyn Elise by birth, Carolyn to my parents, 'Lise to the few I'm close to. I've spent 21 years along the coast of California. Once from "the woods" as my sis calls them, I've moved from desolate pockets of Southern CA (they do exist) to jungles and jumbles of chaos about the bay. I admire contrast, the absence of shoes, tree limb chairs, raindrops on my glasses, architecture, eclectic dress, and possibility. I believe XNXP is as defined as I can manage for now, though I commonly test INTP. So-ooo, Hello!:happy:


Greetings PaintMyNocturneBlue! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us! Stick to being INTP, they are one of the popular personality type in this forum.roud:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

PaintMyNocturneBlue said:


> In the one month I've lived about the bay, I've had...my comfiest converse shoes stolen.











Who steals a shoe? Honestly.









Me.









Oh.


Welcome, Blue~


----------

